# Restoring 37 Elgin?



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello All,

When it comes to Paint? Keep Original or Re-paint? Any thoughts? Do's and don'ts on cleaning and or preserving?

Rich


----------



## RustyK (Dec 23, 2014)

Orig!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 23, 2014)

It's only original once!


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 23, 2014)

Would a clear coat help protect it or commando all the way?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 23, 2014)

Commando, if you CC it, it ain't original anymore. 

Wax on, wax off ...

pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 23, 2014)

I mean does _this_ look original to anyone ? ...







pap
.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 23, 2014)

Yep. Keep as is. It's bad ass.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree with the others in regards to keeping what you have original. That said just realize you are going to be way upside down financially on this bike if you restore it to original. Building a bike from parts is never the most economical way to go. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 23, 2014)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> I mean does _this_ look original to anyone ? ...
> 
> View attachment 187144
> 
> ...






Thanks Pap & Frank

Commando it is.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 24, 2014)

Now i'm wondering, wasn't that bike supposed to have truss rods ? I think it did, and if so the forks should have had two support extensions up top that aren't there on the forks.

Rich, does it look like something was cut off of the front on the top of the forks on what you have there ?

pap
.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is the pictures rear duck tail is messed up but no gashes or cuts in the metal so it can be bent back to normal
Nick.


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 24, 2014)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Now i'm wondering, wasn't that bike supposed to have truss rods ? I think it did, and if so the forks should have had two support extensions up top that aren't there on the forks.
> 
> Rich, does it look like something was cut off of the front on the top of the forks on what you have there ?
> 
> ...




I was wondering the same... Was there much/any variance between full size models?

Rich


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 24, 2014)

"full sized" ?   

Wait ! is this a 24" frame ?

pap
.


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 24, 2014)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> "full sized" ?
> 
> Wait ! is this a 24" frame ?
> 
> ...




26" for sure.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 25, 2014)

OK, good images there ...

Well you've got to formulate a concept of what you want this project to become, you want a stripprd down bobber with "phat" tires and a raunchy saddle or something more correct with fenders, A chain guard and standard size balloon tires ? 

pap
.


----------

